# Orion in Brown



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What the heck - a quick and dirty build, not good for close scrutiny: 


























Made a lot of mistakes and messed up here and there (hopefully not apparent in the photos). I'll call it practice for accurizing one for real.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

That is very very cool!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks good. The UPS livery suits it perfectly.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

One day.. maybe 3 or 4 hundred years from now... wouldn't THAT be cool.

We'd have to find an economic need to go off-planet however.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice, John! Love the UPS logo. 

I'm still holding out hope that we'll soon have need for inter-solar system delivery ships like these. 

Sean


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Love it! Man, would that we lived in a world where such a thing was possible....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Terrific!

Let's see a FedEx one next!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

phantom11 said:


> Love it! Man, would that we lived in a world where such a thing was possible....


We do live in a world where such a thing is possible. We just need to get more people with vision and courage to make it happen!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If someone would want to deliver parcels around the world as fast as possible,under an hour or so,this would be the way to do it.You must hit the vaccum of space in order not to desintegrate after a certain speed.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

What can brown do for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

For quick & dirty, this is far better than you give yourself credit for, John. A creative idea nicely executed.

Plus, you may be the first one to have built, painted and posted this model yet. My quick & dirty build has taken far too long to get around to painting.

I like the silver wing tip lights. I may steal that idea!

Lee


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

John P said:


> What the heck - a quick and dirty build, not good for close scrutiny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I see are three red X's


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's strange, because the pictures are showing up just fine in your post. 

Sean


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Maybe he's got the "Show Pictures" turned off in his browser

Good one, John

Better than most of my "take your time" efforts


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work! Maybe UPS could take over the soon to be retired shuttle fleet!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

A+ on the orignal idea, looks great. i bet the boxes still show up crunched tho (-:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicw work!!! Lots of possibilities with this model. I like your take on it!
Steve


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

That's really nice, especially for a "quick and dirty" build!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I can't see the pics.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice one John, I remember the Glenco Marsliner you did in UPS livery, must be going for the whole fleet


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very cool, John - even if I'm not a big UPS fan...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

:dude:gotta love alternate paint schemes


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

how did you get the little red exes so perfect?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just Plain Al said:


> Nice one John, I remember the Glenco Marsliner you did in UPS livery, must be going for the whole fleet


That wasn't me, but it inspired me!

If you get red Xs keep trying. I guess my provider is glitching.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

keep getting the X's also.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

RSN said:


> We do live in a world where such a thing is possible. We just need to get more people with vision and courage to make it happen!


Don't forget money. Lots of money.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

woof359 said:


> A+ on the orignal idea, looks great. i bet the boxes still show up crunched tho (-:


How much damage could they really do dropping boxes in zero g?
Looks great John.:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SteveR said:


> Don't forget money. Lots of money.


There is plenty, if it is spent the right way!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

trust me, UPS has taken damage to a new art


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Capt. Krik said:


> What can brown do for you! :thumbsup:


I don’t know. Maybe make my butt look thinner?

It’s 12:45 a.m. Monday, and I can’t connect to John’s website at all. Must be a server problem.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You guys' timing must be perfect. The times I go there, it always works.
Perhaps they're veeeerrrry clever with their customers! :lol:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i hope youve sent these photos to ups.....


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Nope, I keep getting x's also, nor can I connect with his site, dangit!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Double crap!! Now the firewall will not let in starshipmodeler!!!!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Very cool, John!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Dont know John,It looks sweet to me.....


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

dude,....................way cool build ! ........(but where is the fedx or USPS ?.....lol


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

It's 1:25 p.m. Monday and the pix are back up. Looking cool!

Now we need one in FedEx livery.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

USS Atlantis said:


> Maybe he's got the "Show Pictures" turned off in his browser
> 
> Good one, John
> 
> Better than most of my "take your time" efforts


I didn't do anything today that I didn't the first time but now I can see John's fine work.:thumbsup:

P.S. 
After reading the other replies I see that I was not the only one seeing red X's


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I can see it finally! Looks good, as always, John!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

What a great job! Looks stunning. What more could you do to it to bring it beyond "practice"?
Mike


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Whew, you came back, and starship modeler! Beautiful build


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

liskorea317 said:


> What a great job! Looks stunning. What more could you do to it to bring it beyond "practice"?
> Mike


I could not screw up the nice white wings by spattering them with overspray of black from the exhausts, for one thing. Rookie mistake - I didn't mask EVERYthing before I sprayed the black. Plus my scribing job wasn't exactly what I'd hoped. Happily, it doesn't come thru in the photos.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

I think it looks great, and very creative.


----------

